# Bone density test- A must for dental implants



## robertsmarshal12 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi everyone

I would like to share the importance of having a bone density scan, which is a must as dental implants fusion takes place into the bones. When I had a crash, I needed to get the dental implant done on time. The doctors at London Day surgery centre kept checking me for the bone density and I got to know how important it is to have the exact bone density. So , Having healthy bones is a must for the treatment to take place successfully.


----------

